# Rocky Mountain Instinct 2003- welche Einbauhöhe der Gabel?



## damonsta (6. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Weiss einer auswendig wie hoch die Gabel bauen soll/darf im Instinct von 2003? Ist meines Wissens die Version mit 100mm Federweg hinten.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boris,
2003er haben noch keine 100mm FW hinten. Ich würde eine 80/85ziger Gabel nehmen, erst für 2004 würde ICH eine 100 mm nehmen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (7. Juli 2008)

Dass es bei den Elements so ist weiss ich. Aber war da nicht was bei den Instinct dass sie die 100mm früher hatten?


----------



## damonsta (7. Juli 2008)

Habe auch einen Kumpel gefragt: Element 2003 hatte auch schon 95mm Federweg am Hinterrad. Instinct dann auch?


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Juli 2008)

@damonsta:
Stell doch bitte mal ein Foto von dem Instinct rein. Ich kenne dieses 2003er Modell nämlich nicht. 2003, wie auch 2002, gab es in Deutschland die Modelle Element Signature, Element, sowie die Modelle Carve und Fanatik (alle auf dem Elementrahmen basierend). 
Ein Instinct war da nicht mehr dabei, da dieser Begriff durch einen anderen Mitbewerber geschützt war/ist und für Produkte der Konkurrenz als Modellbezeichnung nicht mehr verwendet werden durfte (ist schon etwas her, ich hoffe, ich habe den Sachverhalt noch korrekt in Erinerung). Daher wurde aus dem Instinct damals das Element Signature.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem Modellnamen in anderen Ländern gehandhabt wurde. Kann also durchaus sein, dass es wirklich ein 2003er Instinct von Rocky gab und die nur in Deutschland Element Signature hießen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2008)

Instinct = Element

Bei den "alten" Rahmen (bis 2003) gehen die Meinungen über den FW ausausander. Sollen wohl laut RM 95mm gewesen sein, gefühlt eher 80. Die Geo ist IMHO eher für 80mm vorne ausgelegt. Erst 2004 gab es den neuen Hinterbau und damit 100mm hinten. Die Geo ist IMHO ab 2004 für 100mm Federgabeln gut. Das SC hatte ab 05 80mm, gefühlt ist der FW für mich identisch mit dem FW bei den alten.

Das Thema hatten wir hier schön öffters und die Meinungen zum besten Federweg gehen da auseinander. 03 durftest du wohl schon 100mm, besser Fahren lassen sich IMHO 80mm.

Robert


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Instinct = Element



Gleiches Baby, anderer Name - das ist klar. Aber deswegen hatte ich ja nachgefragt, weil er so explizit das *2003er* Instinct erwähnt (da hieß es aber schon längst Element Signature - steht hier bei mir in silber-poliert.)
Naja, vielleicht klärt uns damonsta noch auf.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## damonsta (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe das Teil aus den USA. Ich werde es posten sobald es fertig ist... Mich interessiert deshalb auch nicht der Federweg der Gabel, sondern die Einbauhöhe!

Aber ihr habt mir schon was Gutes getan, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## damonsta (10. Juli 2008)

So, hier ein Bild und der Thread dazu: 





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346158


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Juli 2008)

Identisch zu meinem 2003er Element Signature, nur mit anderem Namensaufkleber (lag also wohl an der Namensrechtsgeschichte mit dem in Deutschland geschützten "Instinct"). 
Verbaut habe ich eine 2005er Marzocchi  Marathon Race mit 80mm (Einbauhöhe hab ich grad nicht zur Hand, sollte aber beim Recherchieren zu finden sein). Verhält sich schön unauffällig, weder zu agil, noch zu träge. Passt von der Einbauhöhe. Im Komplettbike von 2003 war übrigens eine SID verbaut. Schau einfach, dass du von der Einbauhöhe irgendwo bei den beiden genannten Gabeln bleibst, dann hast du bestimmt keine Probleme.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------

